# I want to start a Food Group for Expats in Bangkok



## toper3_jr (Jan 19, 2009)

Meeting once or twice a month at various restaurants around bangkok. I just wonder if there is anyone out there interested? I love to eat, chat, drink. Would love to meet other expats into the same. I know some great restaurants around Bangkok and want to find new ones too.
So is anyone interested????


----------



## flemmie (Jan 16, 2009)

*Daring Diners*



toper3_jr said:


> Meeting once or twice a month at various restaurants around bangkok. I just wonder if there is anyone out there interested? I love to eat, chat, drink. Would love to meet other expats into the same. I know some great restaurants around Bangkok and want to find new ones too.
> So is anyone interested????


As a belgian that loves to eat (usually too much), I would love to see a group forming like that. I just moved here from Moscow and there the Americans had a "Daring Diners" group that would meet in a new restaurant every 6 weeks or so. Some interesting meals have come up.


----------



## toper3_jr (Jan 19, 2009)

*Dining Group*

So if more people contact me then I will definately let you know when and where. And too, if u find others interested, let me know so we can arrange something. I love to eat ALOT too(but i go to gym) so it's all good. 

QUOTE=flemmie;171495]As a belgian that loves to eat (usually too much), I would love to see a group forming like that. I just moved here from Moscow and there the Americans had a "Daring Diners" group that would meet in a new restaurant every 6 weeks or so. Some interesting meals have come up.[/QUOTE]


----------

